# National flip-off a hummer owner day?



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

cwsqbm said:


> ...and this thread is helping. Why flip off an Hummer driver? Bad gas mileage? An H2 probably gets similar mileage to most exotics, but you don't see anyone flipping off Murcielago drivers just because of its fuel economy. The fact that Benz guys (not Prius drivers) are doing it makes it all the more pathetic. If you drive a Benz and feel the need to flip off a GM driver, just because he drives a GM product, well then you must have a really small ****. Why else would your self esteem be so low that not even buying an expensive luxury car helps?
> 
> Sames goes to any BMW owners (6 and 7 series owners especially, don't look away now) that pick on owners of "lesser cars".


Testify brother - I'm with you. I've got my H2 recovery sticker because H2s are as capable off-road as an M3, unlike, for example, my Grand Cherokee.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

02BMW530 said:


> Testify brother - I'm with you. I've got my H2 recovery sticker because H2s are as capable off-road as an M3, unlike, for example, my Grand Cherokee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


Wait what about an H2 being as capable as an M3 off-road?


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

It's a legitimate fact - a stock H2 isn't as capable off-road as a similar Grand Cherokee. Some people thing a 3 Series (for example) is better than a Malibu simply because it costs more. I don't look down on H2 owners - just H2s. 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

02BMW530 said:


> It's a legitimate fact - a stock H2 isn't as capable off-road as a similar Grand Cherokee. Some people thing a 3 Series (for example) is better than a Malibu simply because it costs more. I don't look down on H2 owners - just H2s.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


Ahhh i see.


----------

